# Makes me sick...



## Bull_Can (Apr 30, 2004)

Has anyone seen all the bands for sale on ebay? What is wrong w/ these people. Many of these guys are selling these and saying "unreported" band...and getting extra money for it. How disgusting that someone would put another persons band on their lanyard!!!! AND isn't our responsibility as sportsman to be reporting these when we shoot a bird!!! Here is a link to get you upset:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Unreported-Federal- ... dZViewItem

Now, I also found this one and I don't see a problem in this. This is one from 1936...so it is a collectors item. I guess that type of a band would be ok because of its uniqueness (and I can't see anyone putting it on their lanyard, or claiming it as their own shooting...hopefully).
http://cgi.ebay.com/1936FB-JACK-MINER-G ... dZViewItem

What do you guys think? Am I missing something? What does this tell you about some of the idiots we have in our sport that they need to buy a trophy vs earn one. (I don't see any difference in this activity as someone who wants to pretend to be a good caller goes out and makes up a trophy on his own and claim he won it in a contest...) DISGUSTING!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes it goes to show you some will do anything to have a lanyard full of bands. Some guys buy them off of Ebay, some guys scan flocks on the ground and shoot the birds with a rifle and some guys watch approaching flocks with bionoculars for bands. There is a husband wife team in Mexico that does this. The wife uses the binocs and she tells the husband which birds are banded.

I would think that not reporting a band, selling it, then buying it, reporting data that is untrue would fall under some falsifying gov't data or something.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I buried all of my dogs bands with him on his collar, he wore them to the great hunt in the sky . IMO they look better on a dog or bird than a person. Personally I think people look silly with all that hardware hanging around their neck, just another flashy ploy by g/o's to trick the city folks.

Its part of sports to cheat and bend all the rules untill they are no longer rules. Pretty disgusting isn't it????


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I dont get it either, I would never buy any bands nore would I put them on my anyard (If I ever shoot another one). :wink: They look way better in a shadow box up on the wall with the certficate you get that has all the info about the bird. 
Its just another way of saying 'HEY I THINK IM THE GREATEST WATERFOWLER THAT WALKED THIS EARTH".


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Kinda like putting carnage on the internet for the masses to see on a weekly basis.  dd:

Oops, did I just write that outloud!! 8)


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

Good thing others think the same way because there isnt any bids on either of them.


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

Why would you want them from birds you didn't shoot??


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

I guess im not the only one who searches for everything on ebay. Haha. im sure theres someone who would buy a band and claim it their trophy. Every one is out to make a buck.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

> Kinda like putting carnage on the internet for the masses to see on a weekly basis.
> 
> Oops, did I just write that outloud!!


Notice how my photo album is gone from the site? People dont need to see my hunts anymore. 
As far as poeple may know I may not be hunting anymore. :wink:


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Just one note to add here. When you report the info to the bird banding laboratory, they don't want the band. You send the number along with kill info and personnal data. They then send you and thank you and a card with the birds info on it. They only require bands with monitary rewards to be sent back!

We shot losts of snow and blue geese in the seventies with metal and plastic leg bands and never sent a one back, I also have the certificates for them all.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

IMHO, buying bands is not unlike hanging a 180 buck or 400 bull on the wall after shooting it in some high fence deal. I just don't get it, and never will. What's the saying about all hat and no cowboy?



> I buried all of my dogs bands with him on his collar, he wore them to the great hunt in the sky .


That's cool. The connection with a hunting dog is a powerful thing.



> Personally I think people look silly with all that hardware hanging around their neck


Uhmm, well, I proudly wear _*all*_ of my hardware on my lanyard, but unless it's really bright, there isn't much flash involved. You'd have to squint to see my *one *band. I'm band repellant. Warning: if you want any chance of ever collecting a band, hunt with anyone other than me! I faithfully serve that place in the law of averages that allows the sky to rain bands for others. :wink:



> Kinda like putting carnage on the internet for the masses to see on a weekly basis.


...or making and selling hunt videos (did I write *that *out loud?). Just a (very) light tounge in cheek and difference of opinion.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

This one may end up in Hot Topics... :wink:

Buying bands on the Internet??? Some people...kinda like carrying a picture of a hot chick in you're wallet and calling her your girlfriend...only she's not *your* girlfriend :lol:


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I don't have a problem with displaying them but buying them? Just seems weird to me, but then we live in an age when you can buy all kinds of crap. People sell the underwear of celeberties nowdays on ebay!
where there is a market the freaks will follow!

I don't think a true outdoorsman would do such a thing but there are alot of wannabe outdoors people nowadays. I myself can't wait to see that 160 class buck I have been eyeing on the wall. I've been waiting and scouting all summer to find one like him. Now I just have to wake and get there early so nobody beats me to him. I think the rummage sale starts at 7 ?????I geuss an outdoorsman hunts a jerk shops.

TC


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> Notice how my photo album is gone from the site? People dont need to see my hunts anymore.
> As far as poeple may know I may not be hunting anymore. :wink:


I like looking at conquests as much as anybody, but I don't don't share my honeys hole, ERRR, honey hole with just anyone. Good decision my man!! :beer:



> ...or making and selling hunt videos (did I write *that *out loud?). Just a (very) light tounge in cheek and difference of opinion.


How do you write that noise your mom made when you came home with blood all over yourself, kind of an inward wwhhaaaa! I think I just heard that noise. :lol:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

MNAY of those bands are reproductions or outright FAKES. Caveat emptor...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> > Kinda like putting carnage on the internet for the masses to see on a weekly basis.
> >
> > Oops, did I just write that outloud!!
> 
> ...


What about the new video that is coming out. Worse than pictures if you ask me. Or what about this and other websites? Its all the same if you ask me.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I dont mind if a guy wears 1 or 2 bands but when a person is covered with them they look like an idiot. A woman wearing a small amount of jewelery looks great. When she has rings on every finger she looks like a tramp. If your covered in glitter and wear a turtleneck that comes up to your forehead you must be a prostaffer.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

DB, I feel your pain. Except I have a different problem. Field Hunter claims all the bands whether he shot them or not. oke:


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Nothin wrong with being a pro-staffer.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I can name one thing wrong with a pro staffer around here... we don't let them hunt with us. 

DB I'm crying in my coffee... :lol:


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

I'd be interested to know if these buyers are sometimes waterfowl guides. I would think as a guide you would want to do anything to retain customers from year to year.

I have heard of guides helping shoot customers' limits, overshooting limits (and subsequent dumping)...Anything to retain regular customers. Would it be that difficult for a guide to have an opened leg band "palmed" and then close it upon retrieving his clients' birds? The gullable client then thinks he has struck it rich, goes home really happy, and then comes back year after year.

A conspiracy theory maybe, but anything is possible.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

buckseye said:


> I buried all of my dogs bands with him on his collar, he wore them to the great hunt in the sky . IMO they look better on a dog or bird than a person.


I too also like this idea ill pass it on. it would be kinda neat and courtisy to give/repay your dog with your bands.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Personally I think there should be a Fed law making it illegal to sell unreported bands---for 1 reason only-it skews the research data when it is registered elsewhere than where it was actually shot. Once it is reported, who gives a rip? When I see a bunch of bands on a guys neck--the first think that come to my mind is is "where did he buy them from?" And as far as 1st impressions go, it detracts from possibly who is an otherwise decent guy. Kind of a red flag, but in measured form because some guys do indeed shoot all the birds that they have bands for.

Kind of odd though--having all the silver around the neck when everybody is so gung ho about thorough Camo when hunting... :wink:


----------

